# Knifemaking



## buckeye bowhntr (Mar 10, 2008)

Beautiful knives and great post! You're very talented. Welcome to AT :darkbeer:


----------



## willie7018 (Mar 19, 2007)

WOW!:tongue:
those are as clean looking as anything i have ever seen!!!!!!!!!
beautiful job:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

nice:jam::set1_applaud:


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Very clean work:thumb: You had the chance of meeting with Perrin? That kiridashi is his favorite self-defense weapon, along with his "griffe" right?


----------



## JTW Jr (Aug 21, 2007)

I met Fred once or twice , but talked to him via e-mail a few times. I did email him when I made the first kiridashi , to see if he approved of it , to which he said he liked it , and enjoyed the subtle changes I made and gave me the OK to make more.

Great guy with designs that flat out work. I still wear one of his celtic weave bracelets daily. My oldest son (15) has a Perrin neck dagger that he just loves.

Thanks for the kind words...now if I can just get these folders figured out. :thumbs_up

I have the luxury of calling some darn great makers friends , and having the ability to pick up the phone and pick the brain of someone like Kit Carson , Ken Onion , Tom Krein or Neil Blackwood , really helps ! Now if I can just save the $$$ to go spend a week with one of them , I can learn the way I am supposed to be doing this stuff :wink:


----------



## NW.Iowan (Jul 28, 2006)

very very nice looking knives


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

i love those knives, i want to make one
where do you get your blanks?


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Dewberry said:


> i love those knives, i want to make one
> where do you get your blanks?


Those aren't blanks, he grinds them.

But if you are looking for kit blades (good way to start) google knifemaking supplies. Jantz, Texas knifemaking Supply, and Sheffield Knifemaking Supply are good places to start with.


----------



## JTW Jr (Aug 21, 2007)

I dont use blanks. All mine are made from bar steel stock.

I buy steel in 3 foot x 1 1/2 " or 2" wide bars , scribe out what I think looks good , and cut it out on my metal cutting band saw. From there it goes to my grinder where I use 60 grit belts to finish shaping it. Then I grind in the bevels , no jigs , I do use a workrest though. The only knife patterns I was given were a couple Loveless designs , but I have modified them to be my own.

Here is my baby , 1 1/2 HP Variable Speed Bader III , man can it throw down some sparks when you lay into a piece of steel with a 40 or 60 grit belt.










Other tools in the shop are a couple floor mounted production drills presses , 9" disk sander , a couple 1 x 42 belt sanders , a 4 x 36 belt sander , 7 HP air compressor , 2 blast cabinets ( 1 filled with glass bead and the other with aluminum oxide ) , a HF dust collection unit and in the back room , a Davis 14 x 40 lathe and an Index Model 55 mill with a 3 phase converter setup. These belong to a neighbor and I have not learned to use them YET.

If you have an interest in making one , check here for a bunch of information , along with links to suppliers.
http://www.knivesby.com/knifemaking.html


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Nice work !!! You oughta give this guy a call I'm sure you would have a ton to talk about!

I love my S30v !!

http://www.archeryaddix.com/viewtopic.php?t=3301


----------



## TxHunter73 (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow!! I don't know what else to say..


----------



## JTW Jr (Aug 21, 2007)

thanks guys....but honestly , they are nothing fancy. Everytime I start to get too proud , I go to the safe and pull out either my Blackwood Henchman Custom or Simonich and put myself in check. :wink:

Stixshooter....thanks for the link....another forum for me to check out , though I dig this place a lot.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Be proud those knives show a great craftsman!


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## grady3 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Great Work!*

I am just delving off into this same hobby now, buying equipment as I can afford. Have made a few myself as well, but not many. I am curious as to your etching on your logo. I assume you have some of a mask or template. Is this chemically done, if so, how? 

Keep up the beautiful work!


----------



## JTW Jr (Aug 21, 2007)

I use a Clairborne Etcher that was given to me by Bobby Branton.

its like this one. 
http://www.onlineknifeshow.com/supply6.html
Yes I use a stencil. Basically the pad of the etcher is coated with a chemical ( electrolyte ) and the stencil is taped on the blade , touch the pad to the stencil , one side of the switch allows you to etch it into the metal , flip the switch the other way and it blackens what you just etched.

I can do about 4 - 6 blades on 1 stencil until the quality of the etch drops off.


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

JTW Jr said:


> thanks guys....but honestly , they are nothing fancy. Everytime I start to get too proud , I go to the safe and pull out either my Blackwood Henchman Custom or Simonich and put myself in check. :wink:
> 
> Stixshooter....thanks for the link....another forum for me to check out , though I dig this place a lot.


they may not be anything fancy
but they look amazing
most of the time simplicity it much better than complexity

and i have a couple of questions
do you do anything to harden the steel?
what do you make handles out of?
how do you get the leather sheeths to "mold" to fit the knifes so well?
after you grind the blades to the angle< what do you use to sharpen them?


----------



## JTW Jr (Aug 21, 2007)

Dewberry said:


> they may not be anything fancy
> but they look amazing
> most of the time simplicity it much better than complexity
> 
> ...


Thanks.

After my blades are ground to 220 grit , I send them to the best in biz at heat treating blade steel. Paul Bos in Post Falls Idaho. I proudly put the BOS logo on the offside of my knives as a thank you to him , as do many makers. This is one step I am happy to let a pro do. Paul does the HT for many knifemakers , as well as for Buck knives. I got to tour his facility which is inside of the Buck Knives shop in Idaho. It was a cool place to visit.

For handles I use either linen micarta , paper micarta , G10 ( a phenolic ) or stabilized woods. I buy the material in 12 x 12 sheets , usually 1/4 thick , the wood comes in matched pairs that are usually 2 x 6 x .250.

I mold my sheaths by running the 8 - 9 oz leather under hott tap water , then wrapping the wet leather around the knife and use hand pressure to just squeeze it to shape. I mold before I stitch , then after stitching I will run it under hott water again and do the molding once again.

I stitch the old way , with 2 needles using a saddle stitch with Barbour's Linen Sinew. Each hole punched with a awl ( no drilling ) prior to stitching.

I use the same grinder to sharpen as I do to grind the bevels. I just use a slow setting and a finer belt. My edges are usually at about .015 - .020 so it doesn't take much to get them sharp. After I bring the edge to a burr , I take the burr off on a cardboard wheel loaded with white compound.
Most think a grinder like this will suck the temper out of the edge regardless , but if you pay attention to the temp of the steel , there are no worries.

If it gets too warm to hold , quench it in water to cool it and get back to it.

I do have an Apex Edge Pro and a bunch of flat stones , but I am way to impatient for either method. 

thanks !


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

What is your opinion on convex sharpening, I recently converted all my knives to a convex edge.


----------



## JTW Jr (Aug 21, 2007)

Jerry Hossom swears by them , that is enuff for me. :thumbs_up

Convex leaves more meat behind the edge. I haven't taken the time to perfect the convex edge yet , but I am modifying a 1 x 42 grinder for just that purpose , sooner or later I will get it finished and then I will offer convex edge as an option.

I do think convex edges look better on a hollow ground blade vs a flat ground blade , but that is just my personal preference.


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

do you sell any of your knifes?


----------



## JTW Jr (Aug 21, 2007)

Yes I do sell. Usually when something is finished , I post it for on CustomKnivesandGuns.com .

I don't take orders , as this is more of a hobby than a job. Orders mean deadlines , and makes it feel like a job.

If I am working on a knife and my 3 boys decide its time to fling arrows or go to the gun club , shoot some darts or whatever , shop work stops. Family first , shop second. :thumbs_up

My prices vary depending on steel , blade size , handle materials and sheath type. But I always try to keep my prices as low as I can.


----------



## therron258 (Oct 17, 2007)

I would like to try my hand at finishing a knife, where would i get supplies at a decent rate? Im not wanting to dump a huge amount of money in right now, but i would like to make a few skinning knives as gifts.


----------



## JTW Jr (Aug 21, 2007)

If you just want to finish them out , you can buy blades that are already heat treated , ground and semi-sharpened , just add your choice of handle material.

Check this link for a list of suppliers:
http://www.internetbusinesslinks.net/SupplierList.html

I have dealt with:
Texas Knifemakers
Jantz Supply
Knifekits.com
Tru Grit.com
Gun and Knife supply.com

To make them from scratch , you dont even need a grinder the size of the one I use. Some still use files and sandpaper to make knives. More tools just makes things easier and faster ( on the other hand you can also mess up more and faster ).

There are some step by step tutorials here:
http://www.knivesby.com/knifemaking.html


----------



## SEAL Archer (May 14, 2008)

JTW you do wonderful work. I too have made a few knives in my spare time over the years. It all started when I was working on the project to acquire a new knife for our SEAL Teams. I met several custom knife makers and took a tour of the Buck facility in SoCal, before they moved to Idaho. I got some scrap steel and spent MANY hours cutting and grinding before Paul heat treated my blades. After retiring from the military I worked for Buck for about 7 months and Paul Bos and I became good friends. I know his passion and his years of experience heat treating, so he is the only person I would trust with my labor-of-love blades! You have made a wise choice.


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

Those are B E A Utiful.


----------



## JTW Jr (Aug 21, 2007)

SealArcher: Paul is a 100% class act. I look at having him do the HT as insurance that the steel is perfect for being made into a knife ( as long as I do my part ). 
Looking forward to seeing him again sometime soon.


----------



## JTW Jr (Aug 21, 2007)

Had a guy send in his carry knife , a Damascus Barry Dawson.
Ended up making 3 sheaths for this one , one for pocket carry and a couple belt sheaths just because.

The knife is a really well done piece. Barry's work his highly under rated.


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

Very Nice!


----------



## VanillaKilla (Dec 22, 2005)

Very nice work. I have been making a few knives this is #7. I am finding that a grinder is probably a worthy investment but sooo Expensive. any tips you can give a begineer. I have a hard time with the bevel with a 6" wheel grinder.


----------



## chinnookbuster (May 22, 2008)

VanillaKilla said:


> Very nice work. I have been making a few knives this is #7. I am finding that a grinder is probably a worthy investment but sooo Expensive. any tips you can give a begineer. I have a hard time with the bevel with a 6" wheel grinder.


I would be dang proud of this knife,beval looks good to me.........


----------



## JTW Jr (Aug 21, 2007)

Indeed a high end grinder is pricey , the Bader set me back about $2300 with all the attachments.

I still fight grinds from time to time , I dont make enuff knives to really stay in the groove so to speak , usually I can finish about 15-20 a year if I am lucky. Between archery , rifles , handguns , subguns and kids.... there is never enuff time.

Just stick with it , and practice. It looks good to me.


----------



## stevee131 (Feb 16, 2009)

Great looking stuff JTW. The quality of your work is drawing me in and I don't need another hobby. Best and keep showing your work.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Here is my S30V Stucky Skinner

6 Antelope in 2 days and never touched it


----------



## JTW Jr (Aug 21, 2007)

Nice work Stix !

Hollow ground ? Looks like a handy cutting machine. Well done.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks, Dan is a local guy You guys oughta talk looks like you'd have a ton discuss being the craftsmen you are


----------



## JTW Jr (Aug 21, 2007)

Lots of great makers in the OR & WA area.

Todd Begg , Nick Wheeler , Bill Tuch.....


----------



## BAMBI KILER (Jun 24, 2007)

*had to bring this back*

you make some awesome knifes. i love the one with the blue handle.


----------



## Bologna Xpress (Jan 3, 2007)

Good work my man, good work. 

SRF


----------



## i HateBobBarker (Jun 21, 2009)

red knife looks great


----------



## bowfreak21 (Feb 25, 2009)

Those knives you built look great!!!!


----------



## DeerSNIPE (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm 15 and about to try and make my first knife with stainless steel blade and some antler.


----------



## mut bow shooter (Mar 1, 2009)

Bologna Xpress said:


> Good work my man, good work.
> 
> SRF


nice looking knives


----------



## JTW Jr (Aug 21, 2007)

DeerSNIPE said:


> I'm 15 and about to try and make my first knife with stainless steel blade and some antler.


Awesome ! Who are you going to have do the heat treat on the stainless ?

My 9 year old will be making his first knife this summer , he has been designing it on paper and in clay. I can't wait !


----------



## MTNHunt (Oct 27, 2007)

Those are awesome! I have made a few myself, but I really want to get some better equipment to make it easier to grind the blades.

Haven't done any knives in about a year and half, and I am am itching to make some after seeing yours. 

Very nice again, and keep up the great craftsmanship! There is no other feeling than cleaning a deer with your own handmade knife made by you!


----------



## Todd Begg (Aug 9, 2009)

John, those look great:teeth:


----------



## JTW Jr (Aug 21, 2007)

Todd Begg said:


> John, those look great:teeth:


Hey Todd.... hope to see you at Blade West ???

managed to finish up a few today , took advantage of the 91 degree weather :shade:


----------



## Todd Begg (Aug 9, 2009)

dude, your moving right along!!! yep I will be at Blade West. I am teaching a seminar at the show, are you going to be there?


----------



## JTW Jr (Aug 21, 2007)

as it is planned now , yup I will be there... need to go visit my bud Dan in Portland and hang out for a few days.


----------



## Todd Begg (Aug 9, 2009)

see you in Portland.


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

man those look sharp...have any done in bone yet?


----------



## MTNHunt (Oct 27, 2007)

Todd Begg said:


> see you in Portland.


Welcome to Archery Talk. :welcomesign: Your knives are a piece of art work and the designs are on the cutting edge of knifemaking!

Wow! JTW jr really does have some awesome knives and some FAMOUS friends in the knifemaking world!

:hail:


----------



## Todd Begg (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks!!! loving this site!


----------



## Squawsach (Apr 26, 2008)

The knives look great! I have always liked your work. Your knives have the look of a good, quality tool. They look like they could be used for a lifetime and passed down to a second generation of user. Tough, solid, and easy on the eyes describe your knives.


----------



## Barehunter (Feb 10, 2007)

Very clean work! Impressive. How are you creating the finish on the blade?


----------

